
India may pull plug on Facebook’s bid to offer free Internet service - giis
http://america.aljazeera.com/articles/2016/1/28/india-internetorg-ruling.html
======
goddamnsteve
If this is sanctioned, it would be worth the time people have spent fighting
against Free Basics than the ones who were tricked to support it.

------
xbmcuser
India caused a huge hupla about net neteurality sadly in Pakistan visiting
family I came to know that it some telcos are providing twitter, WhatsApp and
other service foc just like Facebook free internet service. And people are
unaware of what it means.

